# Python water change SAND REMOVAL :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I dont know If anyone else does this so i thought I'd post it on here. I'm currently changing the look of my tank to a bare bottom and ive been doing research on how to remove the sand without disturbing everything. After days of watching videos I wasnt to impressed with anything i saw so i made my own sand removal with my python water changer.

-What i did

Very simple i hook up my python water changer to my faucet and i put a very large wide pot under it to catch all the sand  i suck up the sand and it goes directly into the pot and sinks fast so it doesnt spill over and go down my drain.

-End result

I get 0 clouding and i remove just enough sand each water change that i don't disrupt my biological filtration to hard


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good plan. Having Ferret soup?? ha ha


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting method you developed.Catch all the sand? or lose a bit of it here and there? Did your assistant there approve the method Always wanted a ferret, but ended up settling for rabbits throughout childhood, and into now.I hear they can be a handful and very mischevious.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If I use a shop vac will that create lots of problem?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> If I use a shop vac will that create lots of problem?


probably wouldn't work nearly as well, it would fill to quick plus it'd be a pain in the butt emptying the vac every time it gets full of water. Another alternative would be put a 5 gal bucket in a large tote, use your gravel vac, run the hose into the bucket and start vacuuming out the sand that way. The water will overflow out of the bucket into the tote, while the bucket catches the sand. You can either use a small pump or a bucket to remove the water from the tote when it gets full.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes ferrets are crazy little animals that get into everything I have 2 of them haha. Yes i get all the sand i want eventually i will have no sand i can get about 2 gallons of sand for every 10 gallons of water


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

good to know...thanks for sharing...learn something here everything.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use exactly the same method. Basically the end of a 1" pvc hose clamped over top a 5g pail ouside in my yard. Once I start the siphon, I just have to suck up the sand slowly. Just be patient and don't go too fast. If you suck up too much sand, it can get stuck inside the hose and it will clog your hose. Its a real pita to get the sand out of it. So pace yourself, make sure there's plenty of water to keep the sand flowing. This method really works great as it can get almost every grain out without scratching your glass.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

with it hooked up to your sink you can just take the syphon out and reverse the flow whilst holding it in the bucket if it gets clogged and it shoots the sand back


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you thought about maybe simply scooping the sand up with a net?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

tired it and its super cloudy in the parts that don't get mixed around enough all that detris gets stirred into the water

(I have a deep sand bed 3+ inches)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, I was stupid and one time basically filled a part of the hose all the way with sand. To the point where no water would have gotten through. When sand is liquified, it actually flows really nicely. However, interrupt the flow and the sand will immediately settle.



MEDHBSI said:


> with it hooked up to your sink you can just take the syphon out and reverse the flow whilst holding it in the bucket if it gets clogged  Then it doesn't matter how fast you go because you can fix the it.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> If I use a shop vac will that create lots of problem?





Diztrbd1 said:


> probably wouldn't work nearly as well, it would fill to quick plus it'd be a pain in the butt emptying the vac every time it gets full of water. Another alternative would be put a 5 gal bucket in a large tote, use your gravel vac, run the hose into the bucket and start vacuuming out the sand that way. The water will overflow out of the bucket into the tote, while the bucket catches the sand. You can either use a small pump or a bucket to remove the water from the tote when it gets full.


LOL...I think you just got trolled ( unless i misunderstand the term )....:bigsmile:.

I use the 5 gallon bucket in a tote method myself and it works great.With sand ( colour quartz ) you can pretty much just give it a quick rinse and dump it back in the tank with a plastic container with out any cloudiness. . I use a 1 inch hose for removing eco-complete and heavier substrates. To prevent cloging keep the hose as short as possible,avoid having the hose dipping below the top of the bucket ( clamp it to the bucket and take the slack up with your free hand.....you think sand gets jambed ....try eco complete . )

The only problem i see with using your python to remove sand is , over the long term the sand will wear the inside of the faucet end of the unit out ( there is a tapered tube that is suspended inside the unit that water ( from your tap ) flows over and around thus causing a vacuum in the tube ) This is made of plastic and about the size of a pencil with a 1/8 to 3/16 hole in it.As the inside wears out the hole will become bigger and the outlet farther away from its housing. It will eventually loose its ability to suck.....and that would kinda suck.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you going to sell the sand?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes Pspades im going to sell the sand i figure 50% of what they charge in store seems fair



PSpades said:


> Are you going to sell the sand?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

welcome to the barebottom club!


----------

